# Camera Bag Recommendations



## UOduck23 (May 29, 2012)

Here's my gear:

5DIII with battery grip (grip is pre-ordered)
40D
70-200 2.8II
24-70 2.8
50 1.4
Speedlite 580EXII


I've outgrown my current bag and I'm looking to upgrade and I've come to the wise people on CR for some guidance. I think I'll leave my 40D at home and I'd like to find a bag that could carry the rest while still having maybe a little more space to add another lens or flash eventually. Have you guys found that cameras with battery grips can fit into bags or do most of them require you to disconnect the unit from the body? For me it'd be a deal breaker if I couldn't insert my camera with the battery grip and 24-70 attached. I also have a 17" Mac Book Pro which I may or may not carry with me. If the bag didn't have a slot for this it really wouldn't affect me either way.

I'm digging the butterfly design of the Kiboko 22L because I could arrange the pockets in a way that would allow me to store the 5D3 with the 24-70 snug on one side and have the other side available when I want to store it with the 70-200. But looking at the pictures its kinda hard to tell if the Kiboko 22L would allow those setups with the grip attached.

Any suggestions or experiences would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,
Omid


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2012)

I'd recommend the Lowepro Flipside 400 AW.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 29, 2012)

Look at the Think Tank Retrospective series - great looking, tremendous padding and in a selection of sizes that will easily hold your gear. Domke bags - I prefer the F2 - hold more stuff than I can comfortably carry, are rugged and reliable. Other models are perfect for day shoots. Both Lowepro and Tamrac are moving away from the
boring black square shoulder bags and have some attractive offerings. Choosing a bag is a lot like finding a 
girlfriend - many styles, shapes and colors - you just have to find one that's right for you.


----------



## msdarkroom (May 30, 2012)

I've been real happy with Think Tank: http://amzn.to/N9R97v


----------



## DanielG. (May 30, 2012)

Another vote for the Think Tank Retrospective (30). Fantastic bag.


----------



## Haydn1971 (May 30, 2012)

Plus one for the Think Tank Retrospective range, they do bags and also complimentary lens bags. I'm really pleased with mine, much nicer and useful than my old LowePro SlingPro, but I also have a large LowePro bag to store all my kit.


----------

